
Fans Are Petitioning for a Captain Nog Statue in Star Trek: Picard - bifrost
https://www.dailystartreknews.com/read/fans-are-petitioning-for-a-captain-nog-statue-in-star-trek-picard
======
bifrost
Aron aka Nog was a member of "Star Trek Shitposting" and he participated in
several memorable events. He was a kind and very likable person with a
wonderful sense of humor. If you've ever watched DS9, I hope you support this.

------
bifrost
I should also add that he was a great person, I had a few interactions with
him via a common FaceBook group and he was really a wonderful person.

